# Livery Wanted cuckfield, balcombe, Haywards Heath



## riddiewoo (6 October 2013)

Hi 

I am looking for a small livery yard in Haywards Heath area.  DIY (assisted)

AYTO and good hacking a must.

Someone please help. xX


----------



## LittleBlackMule (6 October 2013)

Have a look on the notice board at Bodles (feed merchant on the road between Ansty and Burgess Hill) there are always adverts up there.
Other good places for notices like that are KWG in Handcross and Penfolds Saddlery in Cuckfield.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (11 October 2013)

riddiewoo said:



			Hi 

I am looking for a small livery yard in Haywards Heath area.  DIY (assisted)

AYTO and good hacking a must.

Someone please help. xX
		
Click to expand...



Riddiewoo - have you tried looking/advertising on the many Sussex area facebook sites.  I think you would get more replied there.


----------

